# More Dragon Quest News- Builders and Rumors of DQ11



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

I was going to ask why this wasn't in the news section on the Frontpage.

I'm exited to see what Dragon Quest Builders has to offer. Especially since Dragon Quest Heroes seems to have turned out great.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2015)

great more minecraft clones....


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 8, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> great more minecraft clones....


Yeah, I dont understand the blatant cash in move. Its almost exactly minecraft with Dragon Quest stuff.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Well currently we don't have enough information but there are a few things that we know suck in minecraft and can be improved in DQB.
- Minecraft has no story mode it will have a separate story game but minecraft itself doesn't.
- Combat in minecraft sucks. 
- Character Progression is small. Once you obtained enough Diamonds there is no thing else that pimps your character outside of potions and getting Diamonds isn't hard.
- There is very little character customization in Minecraft
- Minecraft is almost unplayable without a Wiki for all the recipies (Issue not existing in the console version).
- Towns and NPC's are extremely limited.

If DQB gets rid of those I can see the game standing on it's own. It won't be as successful as Minecraft but it could be a what DOTA2 is to LOL.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Yeah, I dont understand the blatant cash in move. Its almost exactly minecraft with Dragon Quest stuff.


Minecraft is pretty popular in Japan right now. Not quite as popular as it got in the west at the height of popularity, but it has been a surprise hit in Japan especially among children. When you consider that Dragon Quest is a series that SE hasn't run into the ground yet and that Japan still loves, it makes sense that SE would combine two popular things to try to amass easy sales. They aren't doing this for the west. Their target audience is the Japanese through and through.

I actually almost made a thread on this last night, but held off since I wanted to wait to hear more about whether or not SE actually wanted to bring this overseas. I imagine it will follow the genre and be pretty text-lite, and with that in mind, I could see the game being about a day of translating for a harmless digital western release that would basically be all profit once licensing and translation fees were covered (which wouldn't be much for the latter in this case).

As for the DQXI stuff, I read about that I think last week. Where I was reading about it, it was pretty much agreed that the game would be PS4, probably exclusive, maybe released alongside PS3 in Japan depending on when it releases but PS4 only if localized. Also, I can pretty much guarantee that we'll get XI. Except for X which skipped localization for pretty obvious reasons (which I can explain if anybody needs), they have pretty much consistently localized every numbered DQ title since we first got Dragon Warrior back on the NES with the exception of Dragon Quest V and VI which mostly suffered due to the expensive nature of cartridge production for large games (VI especially from being a late SNES release already). Even then, they localized V and VI on the DS. Considering they're localizing VII and VIII remakes and are bringing Dragon Quest Heroes over (which I imagine is a move to try to build the DQ brand more in the west before DQXI), I'd say it's pretty unlikely that XI will skip being localized.

Edit: Oh yeah, and apparently this is a month of once a week Dragon Quest game announcements or some such. I'm a little fuzzy on if there was already a week one or if this is technically week one or what, but there should be a few more DQ related game announcements still this month.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

why wouldnt Square & Enix just separate. by themselves they were god among men. 

now they are disgrace to family... and should stab themselves in the gut.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't see the benefits of them doing that.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I don't see the benefits of them doing that.



i do! its called making good games again. and not being unoriginal and coping other people.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> i do! its called making good games again. and not being unoriginal and coping other people.


You do realize that even if they tried to separate again at this point, they would be vastly different companies than they were in the past. It's as if you think all the same people from 20 years ago still work at SE and would happily split apart. SE still turns out a fair few quality titles too. I think it's a little bit idealistic to think that had Square stayed Square, they would have smoothly transitioned with each step of technological growth. Just because a company made good games on the SNES does not mean they will on the PS4.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You do realize that even if they tried to separate again at this point, they would be vastly different companies than they were in the past. It's as if you think all the same people from 20 years ago still work at SE and would happily split apart. SE still turns out a fair few quality titles too. I think it's a little bit idealistic to think that had Square stayed Square, they would have smoothly transitioned with each step of technological growth. Just because a company made good games on the SNES does not mean they will on the PS4.



you telling me naughty dog games on the PS4 is going to be shit?


thought so.


PS1 & early PS2 was the golden age. how many big new hit series can you think of after the merger?


how can you keep 80% of your work force and sack all the good ones?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> you telling me naughty dog games on the PS4 is going to be shit?
> 
> 
> thought so.
> ...



Edit: Here, I'll give a little bit of a hint - you can list the handful of video game companies that have remained incredibly successful for 20 years, and it still won't change that there is no guarantee Square or Enix would have transitioned well with each step up in technology. You can pull "what ifs" out of your ass all day, and it won't change that you are using nothing but wishful thinking and bullshit reasoning to justify a broken argument.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

> edit: Edit: Here, I'll give a little bit of a hint - you can list the handful of video game companies that have remained incredibly successful for 20 years, and it still won't change that there is no guarantee Square or Enix would have transitioned well with each step up in technology. You can pull "what ifs" out of your ass all day, and it won't change that you are using nothing but wishful thinking and bullshit reasoning to justify a broken argument.



here ill give you facts - companies which have been successful for 20 years haven't woken up one day and said you know what we would change the formal which makes our games successful (like FF series), and sell they games just based on past success and loyal fanboys.

every new FF might sell like hot cheesecake, but than every goddamn we get people bitching that this is they last FF... until the nest FF which is even worse and they still go and buy that FF. repeat.


what do people look forward to most about a SE game? a remake.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> i do! its called making good games again. and not being unoriginal and coping other people.


how is halving the budget, staff and resources going to result in better games? Spliting a company into two doesn't work like a time machine.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> how is halving the budget, staff and resources going to result in better games? Spliting a company into two doesn't work like a time machine.



tiem machine?

simple maths, im saying SE becoming one which fucked the company side way. maybe spitting it in to two will solve they problems.  BY moving the talent to one side (eidos) and the other (SE) to ship which is about to hit an iceberg.

but saying that the main problem is people with know how to code pretty boys, but dont know how make a fun game again most of the time.

also by your logic companies which can split into two because they have monopoly shouldn't be allowed. in SE case its cause of Shitopoly.



weeboos have this thing were Japanese game companies shouldnt go bust cause they shit cuase if they do the whole industry will go down, but when its a western company. its big evil corporation.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> tiem machine?
> 
> simple maths, im saying SE becoming one which fucked the company side way. maybe spitting it in to two will solve they problems.  BY moving the talent to one side (eidos) and the other (SE) to ship which is about to hit an iceberg.
> 
> ...


As has been said a number of times, dividing the company in 2 isn't going to magically fix it. the merger likely moved alot of things around, but theres no guarantee that undoing it would fix it at all, and theres a greater chance it would just fuck up whatever stability they have, and put them in an even worse situation. Assuming something magical happened and both companies reverted to their former selves and made games exactly like they did before the merger, I can guarantee you half the gaming "journalists" and supposed fans would just go on bitching about how their games are then outdated anyway.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> As has been said a number of times, dividing the company in 2 isn't going to magically fix it. the merger likely moved alot of things around, but theres no guarantee that undoing it would fix it at all, and theres a greater chance it would just fuck up whatever stability they have, and put them in an even worse situation. Assuming something magical happened and both companies reverted to their former selves and made games exactly like they did before the merger, I can guarantee you half the gaming "journalists" and supposed fans would just go on bitching about how their games are then outdated anyway.



thank you. some one with a good comment. someone not questioning my IQ cause i talked about they fucking company, which they love its like they wife or mum.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> thank you. some one with a good comment. someone not questioning my IQ cause i talked about they fucking company, which they love its like they wife or mum.


I hope you do realize though that vayanui8 said just what me and nathan were trying to tell you and that neither of us ever claimed to like Square Enix nor defended it. 
If you read my Square Enix related comments in other threads you would realize that I'm kinda salty about this company.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 9, 2015)

Honestly, I don't see the point in DQ Builders (aside from profit). Someone could just make skins for Minecraft of famous monsters like Slime, Dragon, Treevil, and others, and there wouldn't be much to do afterwards. I mean, of course I'll get it if it comes stateside (or is so text-lite that it doesn't need to be translated), but I already bought LEGO Worlds...

And ooh, Dragon Quest XI. I rather enjoyed DQIX, but I bought it a good amount of time after it came out, so I missed on a bunch of events and multiplayer. Like Nathan Drake said before the tangent started, there's a really high chance of SE bringing it over. While it isn't DQM, I'll take it gladly.


----------



## XDel (Jul 9, 2015)

What this needs to be in order to work, is capable of allowing the player to create their own 3D Dragon's Quest World, with both a beginning and an end, story, dialog and everything, and play through it old school 8-bit style, but in 3D, and with a few friends instead of a party. Likewise they need to add in DQ Monsters elements in order to win back the Pokemon crowd. Do this and you got a winner, and the simplicity will fit perfectly. Should one want expansion packs for their worlds, they can purchase them, etc.  
If they don't do this, then they should hire me on board, I'll slap some sense into them.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 9, 2015)

XDel said:


> with a few friends instead of a party


I wouldn't mind if you had a one sidekick NPC even in multiplayer. Like the pet in Torchlight that sells your junk without you having to go back.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 9, 2015)

I love the Dragon Quest series, I'm glad they brought back from the NES days and continued it. BUT WTF!?!?!

I'm sure SonyUSA will love this....


----------



## XDel (Jul 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wouldn't mind if you had a one sidekick NPC even in multiplayer. Like the pet in Torchlight that sells your junk without you having to go back.



Oh for sure, and it should be off-line friendly too, so Party options should be present should you want them. That was always one of the draw backs of the original Phantasy Star On-Line. If you played it off-line, it began to feel unbalanced and overly difficult. A party would resolve that.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 9, 2015)

XDel said:


> That was always one of the draw backs of the original Phantasy Star On-Line. If you played it off-line, it began to feel unbalanced and overly difficult.


To be fair I do remember there being a Solo mode option that would greatly weaken the enemies but thats offtopic.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 9, 2015)

I bet DQ 11 wont be on a Nintendo console. Most likely PS4. Publishers have made it clear who they want.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 9, 2015)

Captain_N said:


> I bet DQ 11 wont be on a Nintendo console. Most likely PS4. Publishers have made it clear who they want.


NX exclusive


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 9, 2015)

lol That would be something. My Body is Ready


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> NX exclusive


I will fill your mattress with bees if that ends up being what happens.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 9, 2015)

Eyyyyyy More Dragon Quest Builders details! http://gematsu.com/2015/07/dragon-quest-builders-details-protagonist-story-gameplay


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Eyyyyyy More Dragon Quest Builders details! http://gematsu.com/2015/07/dragon-quest-builders-details-protagonist-story-gameplay


Updated the OP with that, thanks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Eyyyyyy More Dragon Quest Builders details! http://gematsu.com/2015/07/dragon-quest-builders-details-protagonist-story-gameplay


Everything they've said just makes it sound more and more like the text-lite adventure you would expect from this type of game which makes me think this is basically guaranteed for a digital only localization at the least, maybe even physical included if it sells well in Japan.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Everything they've said just makes it sound more and more like the text-lite adventure you would expect from this type of game which makes me think this is basically guaranteed for a digital only localization at the least, maybe even physical included if it sells well in Japan.


Digital only is just fine with me


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 9, 2015)

Damn...only for sony systems? OH well, some other time.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 9, 2015)

Flame said:


> why wouldnt Square & Enix just separate. by themselves they were god among men.
> 
> now they are disgrace to family... and should stab themselves in the gut.



Enix on its own would mean even less chance of DQ games in the west.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Damn...only for sony systems? OH well, some other time.


SE seems to be shifting back towards Sony for their DQ releases, so I'd imagine most releases in the next few years for DQ will end up on Sony systems outside of the already announced localizations of the VII and VIII remakes.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess whoever pays more ....


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 9, 2015)

Or whoever has the best selling platform.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I guess whoever pays more ....





XrosBlader821 said:


> Or whoever has the best selling platform.


I am honestly willing to bet its more of Xros's idea this time around, Tony. The PS4 has a pretty large install base in both America and Japan (well kinda). But for a console exclusive like this? They probably want to target the older generation who played the original DQ, where Builders is set. The way I see it, once those people are ensnared, there might be a sort of trickle down effect where the older players can explain or hook younger players as its already geared toward the younger generation with the block building mechanics. Arguments can probably be made for Nintendo though, those people who played the original DQ would have played on an NES or GBC possibly. Were this a handheld exclusive (vita or 3DS) the 3DS would get this one hands down. The Vita has shiz for sales (at least here) but who knows. We might not end up even getting this.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 10, 2015)

Someone's bound to translate


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 11, 2015)

They really need to sell/give the monster game title rights to someone who will actually do something with them...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 11, 2015)

InuYasha said:


> They really need to sell/give the monster game title rights to someone who will actually do something with them...


\
Like me, you, VMM, and SOuiment (from Dragons Den who worked on that did the DGMJ2P patch).  But seriously, I wish there was a company they could just hand off the games to. I am ok with shitty levels of translation too (I mean thats just me lol).


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't get me wrong there are DQ titles I enjoy like DQ4,5,8 but I like the monster titles more but thats me and for the record I never played minecraft either...


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 13, 2015)

InuYasha said:


> I never played minecraft either...


Imagine legos, but for adults.



Spoiler



I love your show ;D


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 13, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> Imagine legos, but for adults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would hardly call Minecraft "LEGO for adults." Nothing in Minecraft screams "designed for mature audiences" to me.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 13, 2015)

Minecraft is hardly designed for adults.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 13, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I would hardly call Minecraft "LEGO for adults." Nothing in Minecraft screams "designed for mature audiences" to me.





XrosBlader821 said:


> Minecraft is hardly designed for adults.


Alright, then imagine them as virtual legos for children :^).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2015)

As I'm making the rounds for all the DQ related things, I thought I'd toss in the Builders trailer here. It's honestly looking like a really neat game, and the increasingly obvious lack of text is convincing me all the more that this is probably going to come west.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah that actually looks like a lot of fun. If this is the only DQ title we get out from this latest batch of updates... well I wont be the happiest camper, but I wouldn't be too disappointed. I'll still play it.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 28, 2015)

I like what they did with DQ11. Hopefully they are going to localize it now, and DQX too since it's on PS4 now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I like what they did with DQ11. Hopefully they are going to localize it now, and DQX too since it's on PS4 now.


I don't even know what they're doing with DQX anymore. As far as I can tell, they're trying their damndest to keep the userbase alive and are having a really hard time managing it, hence port after port after port. I still don't see it getting localized, personally. I doubt the cost of localizing and getting/maintaining servers for other regions could be justified. The continuous costs associated with an MMO are probably the biggest thing holding back a western release. SE has no guarantee that it won't seriously blow up in their faces, and honestly, I'd rather they skip it due to the likelihood that it wouldn't work out well. I'd hate to see the flow of DQ games to the west get even more damaged because of a poorly performing release from the numbered games.


----------

